# wird es ne beta geben?



## Tonio Montana (29. Juni 2008)

Hi hallo, wollte mal fragen ob schon jemand ne ahnung wann es ne beta zu diablo3 geben soll...

oder bessser wo man dann so einen account herbekommt^^?

im ernst:

werde mir auf jeden fall d3 holen weil ich es schon seit dem ersten teil spiele und einfach nichts daran hinkommt , deshalb würde ich auch an einer beta mitmachen um helfen das spiel zu verbessern oder fehler aufzeigen... naja werde nicht der einzigste sein....

wie geil d3 - es geht weiter


----------



## CriticaL Nero (3. Juli 2008)

Dazu ist meines Wissens nach noch nichts gesagt worden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (3. Juli 2008)

Eine Beta gibts bei Spielen ja immer, aber ob es eine Open Beta geben wird erscheint mir eher fraglich.
Aber wenn doch werden wirs rechtzeitig erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sreal (4. Juli 2008)

nun ja, das hab ich mich auch gefragt aber.. ich denke ma das es keine beta in der form von MMORPGS sein wird.. sondern eher eine Closed beta in der form der F&F alpha wie z.b. bei wotlk.. Außenstehende spieler werden wohl nur über contests daran teilnehmen können. Denke nicht, dass sie eine open beta veranstalten und die leute das spiel downloaden lassen, diese dies dann hacken, hochladen und tadaa, der singleplayer kann runtergeladen werden.. ich sag da nur wotlk alpha..

naja, lassen wir uns mal überraschen.


----------

